# Pilze



## buddler (3. Nov. 2009)

hallo!
hab da mal ne frage.
um welche pilze handelt es sich hierbei?
in meinem garten erscheinen immer wieder neue sorten.
champignons,pfifferlinge etc.
aber was ist das denn für eine sorte?
haben einen durchmesser von bis zu 20 cm.
danke vom buddler


----------



## bodo61 (3. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Pilze*

Hi,
sieht aus wie Austernseitling. Aber schon älter, bei jungen Pilzen ist die Krempe noch nach innen gebogen.
Ein sehr guter Speisepilz, auch leicht selbst zu ziehen.


----------



## Dodi (3. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Pilze*

Hallo,

beneidenswert, "wilde" Speisepilze im Garten! 

Ein Austernseitling ist es jedoch bestimmt nicht, da dieser an Baumstämmen wächst.

Ich habe mir auf dieser Seite sämtliche Pilzbilder durchgesehen, bin aber nicht fündig geworden. Kannst ja Dich nochmal durchklicken, hast ja das Original und auch die Lamellen und Stiele zu Hause, da ist es auch etwas einfacher. 

Viel Erfolg bei der Suche.


----------



## Nymphaion (3. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Pilze*

Hallo Buddler,

so kann man einen Pilz leider nicht bestimmen. Der Blick auf den Hut allein reicht einfach nicht dazu aus, man muss auch den Hut von unten sehen, den Stiel und wissen ob ein Ring vorhanden ist oder nicht. Es muss so genau sein, denn manche Pilze kann man nur einmal essen ...


----------



## Wild (3. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Pilze*

Hallo,
ich denke auch nicht, dass das ein Austernseitling ist. Die Hutform passt nicht.
Gruß Norbert


----------



## Bebel (3. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Pilze*

Hallo Buddler

Leider kann man nach Deinem Foto keine Pilzbestimmung vornehmen.

Es gibt Foren bei denen Du eine Pilzbestimmung vornehmen lassen kannst aber auch die werden wissen wollen wie Deine Pilze von der Unterseite aussehen oder auch im Querschnitt, wie groß die sind, wo die wachsen (welcher Boden) oder wie die aussehen wenn die jung sind und wie sie aussehen wenn sie ausgewachsen sind.

Oder Du leihst Dir ein gutes Pilzbestimmumgsbuch in der nächsten Leihbücherei. Da steht drin worauf Du achten mußt bei der Pilzbestimmung.

So kann man jedenfalls nur raten - es könnte eine Trichterlingart, eine Täublingsart, eine Ritterlingsart oder eine Kremplingsart sein. Also absolut 

Gruß Bebel


----------



## buddler (4. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Pilze*

guten morgen!
erst mal dank für die vielen antworten.
die pilze wachsen tatsächlich neben einem alten verrotteten baumstumpf.
ich hab den nur abgedeckt und mit blumen dekoriert.
werd mal gleich raus und das köpfen.mal sehen wie der von unten aussieht.
Jörg


----------



## buddler (4. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Pilze*

so,da haben wir das gute stück.
auf der unterseite nur lamellen.kein rand.
vielleicht hielft das jetzt weiter.


----------



## goldfisch (4. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Pilze*

Hallo,
hast Du mal ein Bild mit Stiel und oder von einen jüngeren Pilz ? Zum ersten Bild (von oben) würde ich sagen alte fast vergammelte Halimasch. Auf den neuen Bildern kann ich  leider nichts erkennen, da kurz unterm Hut abgeschnitten.
mfg Jürgen


----------



## Eugen (4. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Pilze*

Hi

ich werfe mal den "schwarzfaserigen Ritterling" in die Diskussion.


----------



## buddler (4. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Pilze*

also,da wird wohl auch nicht mehr viel drauf zu erkennen sein.wer den konsumiert,der hat wohl ausgesorgt
leider sind die von der anderen seite schon erheblich angegammelt.
schade(


----------



## goldfisch (4. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Pilze*

Vergammelter Halimasch.
Hast Du Obstbäume im Garten ?
mfg Jürgen


----------



## buddler (4. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Pilze*

ja, hab ich.apfelbäume und der stamm an dem er wächst ist von einem abgebrochenem pflaumenbaum.
dann bedanke ich mich noch einmal für eure mithilfe.
in diesem jahr wirds ja wohl nichts mehr mit pilzen.aber mal sehen ob ich mich im nächsten jahr traue.
gruß Jörg


----------



## goldfisch (4. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Pilze*

Hallo Jörg,
na ja, roh giftig und meiner Meinung nach nicht wirklich schmackhaft. Es gibt aber Leute die ihn gern essen. 
mfg Jürgen


----------



## Mercedesfreund (4. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Pilze*

also..ich kenne Ihn auch nicht..aber eines ist sicher, es ist kein Hallimasch, laß die Finger davon. alles was im Garten wächst sind die sogenannten Mistpilze  oder P..spilze. wenn Du Glück hast erntest Du mal einen Champignon, aber auch das ist selten..


----------



## Christine (4. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Pilze*

Hi Werner,

da muss ich Dir aber widersprechen. 

Wir haben zum Beispiel Spitzmorcheln und Maronenröhrlinge im Garten. Und wer die richtigen Bäume hat, kann durchaus recht schmackhafte Gesellen ernten.

Aber wenn es keine selbst ausgebrachte Pilzbrut ist und der Pilz nicht wirklich eindeutig zu identifizieren ist, hilft nur qualifizierte Pilzberatung oder Finger weg.


----------



## Mercedesfreund (4. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Pilze*

:friede ich sag nie wieder was wenn ich  habe..


----------



## buddler (4. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Pilze*

ggg.laßt mal gut sein
für ne dose pilzen reicht das geld noch
so viel hat der teich in diesem jahr doch nicht verbraucht.
kann nur sagen,dass die aufgeführten pilze überall rauskommen.
was mich besonders wundert sind die champignons und die pfifferlinge.


----------



## Christian und Frauke (4. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Pilze*

Hallo,
mien Tip Gefleckter Rübling Rhodocollybia maculata


----------



## PeterBoden (6. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Pilze*



buddler schrieb:


> guten morgen!
> erst mal dank für die vielen antworten.
> die pilze wachsen tatsächlich neben einem alten verrotteten baumstumpf.
> Jörg



Oh je, das sieht mir fast wie der Hallimasch aus.

Google mal danach, vor allen Dingen nach Bildern damit du es verifizieren kannst.

Sollte er es sein musst du sofort handeln (ich spreche aus eigener leidvoller Erfahrung...), grab den Baumstumpf großflächig aus. 
Transportiere ihn ab, am besten mit der großzügig ihn umgebenden Erde. 
Das muss weg! Es gibt keine andere Möglichkeit!!

Er greift dir sämtliche Bäume an sowie alles was irgendwie nach Holz "riecht" im Boden.
IMHO ist es ein schlimmer Schädling, ich habe es vergeigt vor ca. 10 Jahren, da war es nur ein Ring mit Fruchtkörpern um einen alten Sauerkirschbaum (Weichselkirsche).
Gerade vorige Woche habe ich zwei Schubkarren (!) voll mit Hallimaschen weit weg gefahren, aber das ist eigentlich nur optische Gewissensberuhigung, das Myzel ist im Boden.

Nicht nur deswegen bin ich ja intensiv daran eine möglichst große Grundstücksfläche für meinen Teich einzuplanen, ich kann den Pilz nicht mehr sehen, er hat meine ganzen Bäume im Würgegriff. :evil


Vielleicht noch ein Tipp um rauszukriegen ob es der Hallimasch ist: wenn noch ein paar Exemplare vorhanden sind welche man im Normalfall als zubereitbar deklarieren könnte, mach es. Koche sie. Sie schleimen ganz, ganz fürchterlich, manche Köche nennen sie auch einen Soßenpilz.

Am Besten ist natürlich eine fachlich fundmentierte Pilzbestimmung.


Viel Glück

Peter


----------



## Bebel (8. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Pilze*

Also ich halte die Pilze auch für Hallimasch.

Dass die jedoch einen ganzen Garten bevölkern, finde ich eher erstaunlich.

Ich gehe schon seit Jahren zur Pilzsuche in den Wald, dort wächst auch Hallimasch aber nur an totem oder kranken Holz. 
Ich habe bis jetzt noch nicht bemerkt, dass der ganze Wald "befallen" wäre.

Der Hallimasch ist ja nun auch kein seltener Pilz, kommt in vielen Wäldern vor - die Bäume dort müssten dann ja alle absterben?

Welche Maßnahmen werden werden denn von Forstwirten getroffen?

Gruß Bebel


----------



## buddler (9. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Pilze*

guten morgen!
noch mal danke für eure ausführlichen stellungnahmen.
ich denke nach etlichen bildern bei google,dass es sich auch um hallimasch handelt.
werd mal zusehen,dass ich den baumstamm im frühjahr ausgebuddelt bekomme.
soll eh ein zweiter teich dort angelegt werden.
erst wollte ich den stamm nur zuschütten,aber ich denke auch ,dass man etwas vorsichtiger mit diesem pilz umgehen sollte.
habe uralte fichten und kiefern im garten stehen.wäre doch schade drum.
bis dann
gruß Jörg


----------



## Goldkäferchen (25. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Pilze*

Hallöchen
War mal wieder in den Pilzen. Aber soviel wie dieses Jahr haben wir noch nie gefunden.
Erst Körbe voll Pfifferlingen und jetzt Maronen und Butterpilze.
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## pema (26. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Pilze*

Hallo zusammen,
ich schließ mich mal an das Thema an
Was sind das für Pilze in meinem Garten? Nummer 1 wächst im Rasen, am Rande der Ligusterhecke. Nummer zwei wächst auf dem Totholz an meinem Moorbeet.
Ich will sie ja nicht essen - obwohl: wenn sie schmecken - aber ich möchte schon gerne wissen, was da alles in meinem Garten wächst.
Die dicksten Kerle sind jetzt leider schon weg...die wuchsen im Wurzelbereich unserer Fichten. Nun ja - vielleicht gibt es nächstes Jahr Fotos von den lecker aussehenden Kerlen. (wahrscheinlich tödlich giftig...nehme ich seltsamer weise bei allen Pilzen an)
petra


----------



## Tanny (26. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Pilze*

Hallo allerseits, 
da würde ich mich auch gerne anschließen. 
Ich habe heute auf meiner Wiese einen Pilz entdeckt, den ich zunächst für ein Stück orangerotes Plastik hielt....
es wächst aber aus dem Boden und "lebt" - also kein Plastik.
Weiss jemand, was das ist?

LG
KIrstin


----------



## elkop (26. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Pilze*

hallo kirstin,
das ist ein kirschbaum-gallertpilz oder auch ein roter gallertpilz. farbe kann man am computer nicht genau ausnehmen. der kirschbaum-gallertpilz ist etwas rosastichig, als der rote gallertpilz.

hallo petra,
du hast hallimasche im garten 

beide pilze sind übrigens, wenn ich richtig liege mit meiner bestimmung, was natürlich via bild nicht immer ganz einfach ist, essbar.


----------



## Limnos (27. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Pilze*

Hi

Ich bin auch kein Pilzexperte, möchte mich aber in die Reihe der Fragenden für meine Pilze einreihen: Die Baumleiche, auf der ich schon etliche Vogelbilder "schießen" konnte, hat sich zum Pilzbiotop entwickelt. Vor allem von den beigebraunen wüsste ich gerne ob sie jemand kennt und ob man sie essen kann.


----------



## elkop (27. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Pilze*

also, dass es nicht ganz einfach ist, aufgrund von fotos pilze zu bestimmen, ist ja schon gesagt worden. dann kommt noch dazu, dass das stockschwämmchen z.b. mit dem giftigen häubling verwechselt werden kann und beide durcheinander und nebeneinander wachsen.

ich versuchs dennoch mal:
1. hallimasch, essbar
2. eventuell dachpilz, essbar, nicht wohlschmeckend, aber man sieht zuwenig von dem pilz
3. wieder hallimasch
4. einer der unzähligen baumpilzarten
5. hallimasch
6. Judasohr, essbar
7. hallimasch
8. baumpilz

aber bitte nicht darauf verlassen. vielleicht kann dir meine einschätzung als grundlage für eine ingternetrecherche dienen, denn wie sie in natura ausschauen, weißt du am besten.


----------



## jolantha (27. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Pilze*

Also ---- alle hier gezeigten Pilze wachsen auch bei mir im Wald, da ich die aber nicht kenne, 
esse ich sie auch nicht. 
Ich bleib bei meinen Maronen, Butter, -__ Birken und Steinpilzen


----------



## Limnos (28. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Pilze*

Hallo Elke 
Vielen Dank für die Grobtaxierung. Ich werde sie jetzt per Internet bzw. mit meinem Pilzbuch noch mal genauer überprüfen. Das schlechte an Pilzbüchern ist, dass die lokale Pilzflora (atlantischer Klimabereich, Weichholzwälder) sich ziemlich stark von dem unterscheidet, was sonst gängige Speisepilze sind. Röhrenpilze gibt es hier kaum.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Tanny (28. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Pilze*

Hallo Elke, 
 danke für die Info. 
Bist Du Pilzexpertin? 

Ich habe den Gallertpilz mal gegoogelt. Was mir auffiel war, dass die alle irgendwie an Holz wachsen. Meiner sitzt mitten auf der <Pferdekoppel tief im Gras auf Moorboden und ja, er ist leuchtend rotorange - wie gesagt, es sieht aus, wie ein glänzendes Stück Plastik. 

Meine Frage war auch eher interessehalber. Essen wollte ich den nicht. Sind schließlich nur zwei - die werde ich der Natur sicher nicht klauen 

Ich finde es nur so faszinierend, wie viele verschiedene und immer neue Pilze bei mir hervor sprießen, seit ich angefangen habe, vor 5 Jahren das Land Stück für Stück zu renaturieren und vor allem überall das Totholz liegen zu lassen. 

Dieses Jahr gab es eine wahre Pilzexplosion. 

Leider kam ich viel zu spät (letzte Woche) auf die Idee, die Pilze zu fotografieren. 
Da habe ich nur noch einen Bruchteil gefunden.
Viele Pilze, die ich zuvor gesehen hatte waren da schon verschwunden oder so vom Laub verdeckt, daß ich sie nicht wiedergefunden habe. 

Nächstes Jahr werde ich rechtzeitig anfangen, alle Pilze zu dokumentieren. 
Hier ist meine klägliche Restausbeute von diesem Jahr: 

http://s1334.photobucket.com/user/SchimmelhofSH/library/Pilze?sort=3/page-1

Einzig die Riesenboviste, die in den letzten 4 Jahren jedes Jahr an exakt der gleichen Stelle kamen, sind dieses Jahr ausgeblieben. Einer hatte mal eine ganze Schubkarre gefüllt. 

Ich finde es absolut faszinierend, was sich so an verschiedenen Pilzen, Moosen und Flechten ansiedelt, wenn man sie läßt 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Limnos (28. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Pilze*

Hallo Kirstin

Soweit du Pilze fotografiert hast, die an Bäumen wachsen, erhebt sich die Frage: darf der Baum auch umstürzen, kann er dabei etwas zerstören. Zumeist sind die Bäume durch diese Pilze schwer und unheilbar geschädigt. Bis zu einem Sturz kann es noch Jahre dauern, es kann aber auch beim nächsten Sturm sein. Anzeichen sind, dass schon Teile der Krone abgestorben und dürr sind. 

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## elkop (28. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Pilze*

hallo kirstin,

naja, als pilzexpertin würde ich mich nicht gerade bezeichnen, aber ich sammle seit jahrzehnten pilze, bestimme sie auch und irgendwann kann mans dann halt   ist wie beim kochen.


----------



## Tanny (29. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Pilze*

Hallo Wolfgang, 
...Du sprichst vermutlich den Pilz an, den ich in dem alten Pflaumenbaum fotografiert habe? 

Der darf umwehen, wenn er nicht mehr kann.
Als ich den Hof kaufte, war schon eine von den 5 alten Pflaumenbäumen tot und der Vorbesitzer meinte, die Pflaumen seien eigentlich alle "auf" und nicht mehr zu retten. 
Zwei sind mittlerweile halbiert - sprich bei diversen Herbststürmen ist jeweils der Stamm gespalten und die Hälfte umgekippt. 

Der Bereich, wo die Bäume stehen ist Teil meines Pferdeauslaufs und bei Umsturz gefährden sie nichts und niemandem (die Pferde sind bei Sturm nicht in diesem Bereich). 

Ich habe hier unzählige, teilweise gigantisch große Bäume. Die lasse ich alljährlich von einem Baumfachmann kontrollieren und pflegen bzw. dort, wo ein Umsturz Lebewesen oder Gebäude gefährden würde, rechtzeitig entschärfen, wenn es anders nicht mehr geht. 

Die Bäume allerdings, die gefahrlos umstürzen dürfen, lasse ich auch stehen, wenn klar ist, dass da nichts mehr zu retten ist - und wenn sie gestürzt sind, bleiben sie als Totholz liegen, damit sich der Kreislauf da wieder schließen kann. 

Es ist sehr spannend, wie sich das alles entwickelt und was da alles neu entsteht. 

Gestern allerdings hat mir "Christian" eine gigantische (gesunde) __ Esche umgehauen und mein geliebter, riesiger und wunderschöner (kerngesunder) Zuckerahorn im Garten hat ein viertel seiner Pracht verloren. 

Jetzt prangt dort eine ziemlich große Wunde, die wir dringend "verarzten" müssen...und mein Garten ist ein Dschungel aus Ästen und Zweigen. 

Erstaunlicherweise sind die Eschen, von denen ich erwartet habe, dass sie einem Sturm nicht mehr standhalten weil mir schon mehrfach gesagt wurde, dass sie wohl nicht mehr ganz gesund sind, stehengeblieben - und dabei standen sie völlig frei genau in der Windschneise und sind noch recht stark belaubt. 

Das war schon abenteuerlich gestern....

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Tanny (29. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Pilze*

Hallo Elke, 



elkop schrieb:


> hallo kirstin,
> 
> ......aber ich sammle seit jahrzehnten pilze, bestimme sie auch und irgendwann kann mans dann halt   ist wie beim kochen.



...:? Du meinst das funktioniert ? ....dann sollte ich dringend öfter kochen 

...wobei die Frage ist, welches arme Schw.... soll das solange essen, bis ich es gelernt habe... 

Viele Grüße aus dem hohen Norden zurück...
Kirstin


----------



## elkop (29. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Pilze*

liebe kirstin,

wenn man sich mühe gibt, kocht man auch als anfänger passabel, allerdings nach rezept. und wenn mans lang genug macht, kommt man dann mal auf einen punkt, wo man rezepte nicht mehr braucht. da macht man die rezepte selber. aber das dauert - bei mir jedenfalls - jahrzehntelang.
ich glaube, ich hab noch niemandem geschadet mit meiner kocherei in den anfängerzeiten, aber natürlich ging auch mal was daneben. bei mir warens semmelknödeln. aus lauter angst, dass sie im wasser auseinanderfallen, habe ich immer und immer wieder mehl dazu getan. mit denen konnte man, als sie fertig waren, jemanden erschlagen, vor allem als sie ausgekühlt waren


----------



## Tanny (30. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Pilze*

Hallo Elke, 



elkop schrieb:


> .....ich glaube, ich hab noch niemandem geschadet mit meiner kocherei in den anfängerzeiten, aber natürlich ging auch mal was daneben. bei mir warens semmelknödeln. aus lauter angst, dass sie im wasser auseinanderfallen, habe ich immer und immer wieder mehl dazu getan. mit denen konnte man, als sie fertig waren, jemanden erschlagen, vor allem als sie ausgekühlt waren



ohje, ....dann fallen die ja unter das Schusswaffengesetz und müssen weggeschlossen werden 

bzgl. des Kochens: zugegeben - ich fange bei kreativen Kochversuchen auch erst an, mir richtig Gedanken zu machen  , wenn selbst die Hunde und die Hühner das Ergebnis verweigern    ....ansonsten kommen hier zum Glück auch etwas misslungene Versuche nicht um 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## elkop (30. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Pilze*

also, wenn hunde und hühner .... das muss dann ja ordentlich greislich schmecken :smoki
aber nicht aufgeben. allit werd jut


----------



## xela (14. Juli 2014)

Hallo,

ist zwar schon ne Weile her, dass hier etwas geschrieben wurde ..... aber ich hoffe, dass mir jemand sagen kann um was für einen Pilz es sich auf meinem Foto handelt. Er steht (stand ) bei uns unter den Nadelbäumen.  Die Hunde haben ihn heute morgen umgerannt und ich finde es zu schade ihn in der Mülltonne zu entsorgen 
Vielleicht ist er ja essbar . Hab mich schon wund gesucht im WWW, aber leider keinen Hinweis gefunden.
Er ist 15 cm hoch und der Hut im Ø 12 cm. Also ziemlich riesig finde ich.
Der Pilz auf dem letzten Foto stand in der Nähe des umgerannten. Eventuell ist dieser der gleiche nur mit weiter geöffnetem Hut.

LG Alex


----------



## elkop (14. Juli 2014)

schwer zu beurteilen, weil die lamellen noch nicht zu sehen sind. könnte sich um einen champignon handeln, aber vorsicht. nach einen foto
einen pilz zu bestimmen ist problematisch. der letzte pilz ist ein täubling, ist also ganz was anderes.


----------



## xela (14. Juli 2014)

Danke Elke, 
habe mal die Lamellen freigelegt. War ja nur ein dünnes Häutchen drüber. Er sieht einem Riesenchampion sehr ähnlich. 
Wäre denn der Täubling essbar? Die kommen nämlich bald wie jedes Jahr zu dutzenden aus der Erde.


----------



## elkop (14. Juli 2014)

könnte schon ein riesenchampignon sein. aber trotzdem vorsicht. die lamellen müssten sich rosa-gräulich verfärben und die sporen sollte man auch 
untersuchen. bei dieser art von pilzen passieren nämlich viele schwerwiegende verwechslungen. wie gesagt, foto ist sehr problematisch.
auf die frage, ob täublinge essbar sind, kann man nur mit jein antworten. es gibt tödliche giftige genauso wie sehr schmackhafte.


----------



## xela (14. Juli 2014)

Ok .... da sich leider keiner aus der Familie freiwillig dazu bereit erklärt hat den Pilz zu probieren  werd ich ihn wohl vorsichtshalber leider entsorgen müssen  
Vielen Dank Elke für deine Hilfe.


----------



## elkop (14. Juli 2014)

gibt es vielleicht eine pilzberatung in eurer nähe? bei uns macht das magistrat. wäre sicher interessant und für die zukunft lehrreich!


----------



## xela (14. Juli 2014)

Da mach ich mich morgen gleich mal schlau. Würde ich mich echt interessieren das Thema Pilze.


----------

